# World`s Best Short Joke - 2007



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A 3-year-old boy examined his testicles while taking a bath. 
'Mom', he asked, 'Are these my brains?'

'Not yet,' she replied.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------

